# Findet 'main' in Eclipse nicht



## Spellsleeper (29. Jul 2012)

Ich habe ein Projekt aus einem Git-Repository gezogen, Eclipse gibt als Fehler an das es keine main gäbe ,hat einer von euch eine Ahnung unter welcher Einstellung sich dies in Eclipse korigieren lässt????:L


----------



## xehpuk (29. Jul 2012)

So einen Fehler gibt es nicht. Beim Ausführen kann sich die JVM nur beschweren, dass keine Main-Klasse angegeben wurde oder diese keine main-Methode enthält.

Auf deinem Screenshot sieht man die Fehlermeldung nicht. Klapp da im Reiter "Problems" mal den Eintrag "Errors" auf.


----------



## tagedieb (29. Jul 2012)

Wahrscheinlich hat es BuildPath errors, dann geht gar nichts


----------



## tribalup (29. Jul 2012)

Wähl mal im projekt explorer das richtige Projekt.
Könnte sein das Eclipse versucht Adressbank auszuführen.


----------



## Spellsleeper (29. Jul 2012)

Problem hat sich seltsamerweise nach Neustart von selbst behoben. Aber hier ist noch einmal die Fehlermeldung wer es nachvollziehen will:


----------



## tagedieb (29. Jul 2012)

Ein Project 'clean' hilft auch ab und zu!


----------

